# Aqua Shop Negishi (56K Warning!!!!)



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I had a chance to check out two lfs' yesterday - in Japan! The first one was Aqua Shop Negishi, and I'll be leaving the other store for some other time.

Anyway, I didn't get a picture of the outside of the store, but will update this thread if I do. All in all, it was impressive from the start as the store occupies the entire ground floor of the building. The only thing above it looks to be a small apartment. I think some would view this as an extravagant waste of space. To me, it means the owner either has money or makes enough to get by 

Inside the store...is like the outside. There's plenty of room! In fact, in the center of the store, surrounded by aquaria, is a table with chairs around it for socializing.

I was unable to take pictures of aquascapes because they were recently redone in preparations for the next ADA competition. The owner and his family have apparently done well enough:


















But I was able to get some pictures of shrimp. I do have to apologize for the quality. Not the greatest camera, not the greatest environment 























































The first picture has the price in it. Move the decimal over two places for a ballpark price (e.g. 2600 is about $26).
































































Here's some ADA wood:










and some ADA rocks. Definitely not cheap!










And a few tanks on hand... 










It's late for me right now, so I apologize if I missed any comments. Feel free to ask any questions.

Oh yeah...I got a couple magazines, too. If they would have taken CC's, I'd have gotten more. I'll go back this week


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Whooo! Awesome. =)


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks like a lot of fun. =]


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's to put things in perspective and expand on Mike's comment about ADA blackwood and rocks.

*6 pieces* of blackwood *for a 10g*costed me *96$*
*10lbs* of rock costed me *$84*

Although the prices were high, I do not regret my purchases.

Thanks for the pictures Mike, we have to have a meeting when you come back so I can look at the mags you bought.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice, store looks awesome!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll have some extras, John. We'll see just how many extras when I get back


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, very impressive! I think we should have our next SCAPE meeting over in Japan!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Mike, any way you could pick up an English ADA catalogue for me? Or year 2007 calendars? =O

Hee hee. If either of those is under 10 bucks and you see one, I'll buy from youuuu


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

looks great. I wish I had been in your luggage ;-) ofcourse I wouldent have fit but you know what I mean


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

James,
I've got one English catalog (Left side of picture). I don't know that they had anymore as most of their customers are Japanese  At the top of the picture is last year's Japanese catalog. I'll keep an eye out again for the Calendar. If they have one, it would be in Japanese though 8). I also wonder if it would be out this early. Who knows?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah...for the price of rocks, etc. Go full size on the rock picture and you can see the prices pretty well on some of them. Move the decimal point two places :twisted:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Oh yeah...for the price of rocks, etc. Go full size on the rock picture and you can see the prices pretty well on some of them. Move the decimal point two places :twisted:


See that one for 36,000 Yen?

36,000.00 JPY =	305.258 USD

Uh, holy crap. IT'S A ROCK.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I went back :twisted:

Here are a couple pictures of the outside.



















OK...since I was buying a number of extra magazines for "Friends", they gave me a couple extra English catalogs to match my ADA IAPL Contest books and last year's Japanese catalog.










Here's the total of the magazines I've got. As you can see, there are a couple extras 










I also picked up some of the shrimp food and montmorillonite rocks they use in their breeding tanks...










Whew. $200 later...


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Man, Turbomkt I wish I could take you to my favorite shop over here in Kyushu. You would love it. I guess that owner has lots of money or doesn't care about earth quakes. The way he has those ADA cubes stacked hes asking for problems!
Anyways enjoy your time in Japan!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gabe,
In the nearly 12 months (not all consecutive) I've spent in Yokosuka, I have not noticed any significant earthquakes. I don't know why, but I haven't. That being said, I think they're more stable than they look and it would take a very large quake to topple them. And if that happens, those tanks are his smallest worry 

If I ever make it down to Sasebo, we're going sight seeing


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm going down to Sasebo this weekend. My old ship from Sasebo is now at SAN Diego USS FORT MCHENRY. Man we got rocked last year by a pretty nice quake. Biggest one to hit this side of Japan in almost 100 years. Take it easy and if your ever on this side of Japan PM me.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Wow! I'm going to send a list to my uncle and see if he can find me some of the harder to find products. He lives in Japan with his wife so getting things shouldn't be a problem!

What are those rocks in the tanks inside the clear bowls? Never seen those.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mike, I am going to have to get a hold of you first when you come back. I am so drooling right now.........


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Those rocks are montmorillonite. A fairly common rock around the world, used in cosmetics some and koi ponds as it is known to absorb bad stuff. For koi (and shrimp) it is believed to improve coloring, probably due to improved water quality.


----------

